# Ruf beim "Unteren Viertel"



## Xenar (30. Januar 2007)

Bei dem Online-Profil bei Buffed.de erscheint die Fraktion "Unteres Viertel" nicht und entsprechend wird auch der aktuelle Stand bzgl. Ruf nicht angezeigt. 

Die Fraktion sollte eigentlich bei "Shattrath" aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Roran (31. Januar 2007)

Xenar schrieb:


> Bei dem Online-Profil bei Buffed.de erscheint die Fraktion "Unteres Viertel" nicht und entsprechend wird auch der aktuelle Stand bzgl. Ruf nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Die Fraktion sollte eigentlich bei "Shattrath" aufgeführt werden.


Hast Du denn schon die angelabert, denn sonst erscheinen die auch nicht.


----------



## Xenar (31. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast Du denn schon die angelabert, denn sonst erscheinen die auch nicht.



Natürlich - diverse Quests für das untere Viertel gemacht. Auch schon Instanzen gemacht, in denen die Mobs Ruf beim unteren Viertel geben (bin irgendwo zwischen freundlich & wohlwollend).

Und wenn man sich auch mal andere Profile anguckt (70er Chars, die Ruf anzeigen lassen), dann sieht man nirgends die Fraktion "unteres Viertel". 

Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/?c=4457

Dieser Spieler trägt ein Item (Schmuck), das man ab dem Ruf "respektvoll" beim unteren Viertel bekommt. In der Ruf-Übersicht fehlt aber die Fraktion. Also stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Xenar (5. Februar 2007)

Xenar schrieb:


> Natürlich - diverse Quests für das untere Viertel gemacht. Auch schon Instanzen gemacht, in denen die Mobs Ruf beim unteren Viertel geben (bin irgendwo zwischen freundlich & wohlwollend).
> 
> Und wenn man sich auch mal andere Profile anguckt (70er Chars, die Ruf anzeigen lassen), dann sieht man nirgends die Fraktion "unteres Viertel".
> 
> ...



Wie geht's da weiter? Wessen Bug ist das jetzt?


----------



## Fubbiz (9. Februar 2007)

Ist mir gerade auch wieder aufgefallen oder bin ich zu blind die Fraktion in meinem Profil zu finden?

Ist ja kein schwerwiegender Bug, aber sollte beim nächsten update vllt. berücksichtigt werden.

mfg


----------



## Rosteflott (14. Februar 2007)

der Bug ist leider noch immer da
in der "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist der Eintrag für das untere Viertel korrekt vorhanden nur wird es nicht übernommen


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Mach mal einen Manuellen Upload,
der Link ist der Navigation zu finden.

Bei meinen Chars wird der Ruf da korrekt angezeigt, die da schon Ihren Ruf haben.


----------



## Rosteflott (14. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Manuellen Upload,
> der Link ist der Navigation zu finden.
> 
> Bei meinen Chars wird der Ruf da korrekt angezeigt, die da schon Ihren Ruf haben.



ich nutze nur den Manuellen upload da alles andere nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was mir auch gerade auffällt: die Fraktion "Netherschwingen" fehlt ebenfalls (bin dort Neutral nach Beendigung der Questreihe)


aus der Lua:

...
["faction"] = {
...
					["Unteres Viertel"] = 13019,
					...
					["Netherschwingen"] = 0,
...


----------



## Regnor (14. Februar 2007)

Ich werd das mal an Crowley weiterleiten, er wird sich dann hier dazu äußern.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## myno (15. Februar 2007)

es fehlt noch eine Fraktion die hinzukommt wenn man die quests von Akama macht. Name war irgendwas mit Todeshörigen xy und erscheint unter allgemeinen Fraktionen wo auch thoriumbruderschaft&co ist. wird aber in keinem profil von mir und meinen gildies angezeigt. 

p.s. die anderen beiden weiter oben erwähnten fraktionen erscheinen auch bei keinem von den.


----------



## Crowley (15. Februar 2007)

Danke für Eure Hinweise. Ich hab das Problem jetzt gefunden und behoben. Das sollte auch die "Todeshörigen der Aschenzungen" mit beinhalten.


----------

